# GTX 660 Ti or HD 7870?



## Asmodean

Try having a look on these places. I've a feeling the 7870 is generally better in Skyrim over bandwidth, and the 660ti is better in BF3, so you'll have to decide.

Skyrim - 660ti

BF3 - 660ti

Review A

Review B

Review C


----------



## jason387

I'm thinking 7870:thumb:


----------



## $ilent

Hmm its so hard to decide, the general consensus seems to be that at medium settings the 660 is better, but when it comes to high settings coupled with 1080, the extra memory bandwidth edges out the 7870 in games. The difference according to toms hardware is give or take 5% between the two, wheres the price is at least 20% mroe with a 660. Seems like im swaying toward the 7870 now.


----------



## CasualObserver

7950 is getting another price cut. I would look into that.


----------



## $ilent

Ahh this is so difficult!!! The new graphics card is gonna be used with an i5 750 overclocked to around 4ghz, and 4gb ddr3 1600mhz.

The choices are:

2GB hd 7850, 78.3FPS on anadtech skyrim at 1920x1200 - £200
2GB hd 7870, 87.3FPS on anandtech skyrim at 1920x1200 - £218
2GB GTX 660, 90.4FPS on anadtech skyrim 1920x1200 - £250

If it was me I would probably go for the 7850 and overclock the head off it. But its for my brother and he says theres gonna be mods coming out in the future that need alot of memory, and memory badwidth im guessing. So which do I choose?!


----------



## HaHaStopCrying

Grab a 660 Ti for the sheer fact that if you decide to resell it a month or two down the road it'll still be worth around what you paid. If you buy a 7850 today and the price cut hits next week you're just screwed


----------



## $ilent

Yeadh but looking at reviews the 7870 is just as good if not better than the gtx 660 for skyrim and BF3?


----------



## skylinecalvin

I would go for the 7870, the 7870 has a better advantage at higher resolutions and since it has as higher memory bandwidth than the 660 it would run better.


----------



## ultralord910

I would go for the 7950. The 3GB of vram should come in handy for Skyrim texture mods. I think you should be able to find one for a little over £250.


----------



## HaHaStopCrying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeadh but looking at reviews the 7870 is just as good if not better than the gtx 660 for skyrim and BF3?


What? There's no way a 7870 is close to a 660 ti in BF3. Look below


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaHaStopCrying*
> 
> Grab a 660 Ti for the sheer fact that if you decide to resell it a month or two down the road it'll still be worth around what you paid. If you buy a 7850 today and the price cut hits next week you're just screwed


Why would he sell it a month or two down the road?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaHaStopCrying*
> 
> What? There's no way a 7870 is close to a 660 ti in BF3. Look below


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=647

at 1920x1200 a 7870 is 3 fps behind the gtx 660.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitchie*
> 
> Why would he sell it a month or two down the road?


Exactly, I wouldnt


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaHaStopCrying*
> 
> Grab a 660 Ti for the sheer fact that if you decide to resell it a month or two down the road it'll still be worth around what you paid. If you buy a 7850 today and the price cut hits next week you're just screwed


This, plus you can do the step-up program if you go with the EVGA brand.


----------



## krazyatom

there are some 660ti 3gb version for like $20-$30 more. do you guys think it's worth it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008S15WCO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> there are some 660ti 3gb version for like $20-$30 more. do you guys think it's worth it?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008S15WCO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Probably not because im guessing its still less bandwidth


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultralord910*
> 
> I would go for the 7950. The 3GB of vram should come in handy for Skyrim texture mods. I think you should be able to find one for a little over £250.


This if your budget allows or go cheap and get a 7850 and overclock the hell out of it.

Overclocking also scale's a bit better with amd cards atm.

I havent got my hands on a GTX660 yet so its hard to judge it since reviewers dont review it like i would like to see it.
[All cards with a good high overclock compared and since you want to play Skyrim a test with Skyrim modded, almost any card can play "original" Skyrim]

Except for the GTX660 i have had all other cards in my hands before.
My views arent biased, i'm a reseller/system builder.... i cant afford to be biased









Btw, you shouldnt had to make another thread, you allready had a 5 page long thread about this








http://www.overclock.net/t/1293503/need-new-gpu-for-brothers-pc


----------



## Hamy144

There are 7950's on evbyer for £250 , I got mine from there it's a great card.
The 660ti are so over priced it not competitive to what and is offering.
If you want to save money go for the 7870, if your willing to spend more get a 7950.


----------



## yousuf1989

referance 7870 vs referance 660ti. 660ti wins by atleast 8-10% performance gap.. so id go with 660ti. unless ur able to find 7870 30/40 dollars cheaper than 660ti.
Overclocked 7870 vs referance 660ti. Id go with 7870oc if it is about 20 dollars cheaper than 660ti..
Overclocked 7870 vs 660ti OC. Id go with 660ti oc unles yet again 7870oc is atleast 40 dollars less..

This is the cheapest 7870 OC i cud find.. for 280 dollars.. Ill pick this card over 660ti referance but definitely not over 660ti oc.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418


----------



## raghu78

OP there is a fantastic deal on HIS Iceq HD 7950 at £240.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-054-HS

The Iceq is one of the best custom coolers you can find. ideal for overclocking.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-review-benchmark,3207-14.html

overclock this card with a bit of voltage tweaking and you could get upto 1100 Mhz or higher. It will leave the HD 7870 OC and GTX 660 Ti OC far behind at those speeds. clock for clock HD 7950 is 3 - 5% slower than HD 7970.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/01/xfx_radeon_hd_7950_black_edition_video_card_review/

here is a video review of the HIS Iceq HD 7950 turbo which is an OC version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnTdEFX_dLw


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Hey,

Coming from constantly swapping GPU's a lot (Not recently, though).. I'd go with a 7950 if you like the Idea of higher-bandwidth, more VRAM (For texture and render mods), and a better chance of an OC. Drivers currently are maturing, so they YES, are getting better, and they are becoming more performance adaptive. Sad enough for me with a GTS 250, I have to run hand-modded quadro drivers for decent performance in games. nVidia's drivers currently aren't the best.

My choice, coming from a die-hard nVidia fan-boy, would be an AMD card (7950/7970/7990).


----------



## Blazer2012

7870 no doubt.


----------



## Farih

Cleaned


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaHaStopCrying*
> 
> What? There's no way a 7870 is close to a 660 ti in BF3. Look below
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


15% sure is a lot


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cleaned


Merci beaucoup

I went with this btw - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-158-PC


----------



## Blazer2012

I got an OC'd 7870 for 80 euro's cheaper than an OC'd 660 ti! That is 100 dollars cheaper! The 660 Ti has a terrible price for the performance. Those who are on a budget will get a 7850 or 7870. Those who have the money will get a 7950 or a 670. 660 Ti fails.


----------



## kumquat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> I got an OC'd 7870 for 80 euro's cheaper than an OC'd 660 ti! That is 100 dollars cheaper! *The 660 Ti has a terrible price for the performance.* Those who are on a budget will get a 7850 or 7870. Those who have the money will get a 7950 or a 670. 660 Ti fails.


Amen.


----------



## ned99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> I got an OC'd 7870 for 80 euro's cheaper than an OC'd 660 ti! That is 100 dollars cheaper! The 660 Ti has a terrible price for the performance. Those who are on a budget will get a 7850 or 7870. Those who have the money will get a 7950 or a 670. 660 Ti fails.


QFT ^

Either spend a little bit less and get a 7870 or a little bit more and get a 670 or 7950. The 660ti is uncomfortably sandwiched between price points and just isn't a great deal unless it drops below $300.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Merci beaucoup
> I went with this btw - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-158-PC


Personally I would have gone 7870, but I know how it is when you're shopping for someone else. Do your best to convince your brother to OC the balls out of it.


----------



## Warmonger

For what its worth, skip the whole 660 Ti vs HD 7870 dilemma. Save up an extra $30-50 and pick up a HD 7950 for about $300 brand new. It will blow both out of the water at just a tad bit above the same price range.


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> For what its worth, skip the whole 660 Ti vs HD 7870 dilemma. Save up an extra $30-50 and pick up a HD 7950 for about $300 brand new. It will blow both out of the water at just a tad bit above the same price range.


Depends where you live, I got a 7870 sapphire OC'd for around 100 dollars cheaper than a 660 Ti and 7950







Thats a great deal in my opinion!


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> Depends where you live, I got a 7870 sapphire OC'd for around 100 dollars cheaper than a 660 Ti and 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great deal in my opinion!


Indeed but with AMD's price cuts a little while ago, the 7950 is hovering just over $300 now. With unparalleled performance once you clock it to 1.2GHz core. Tho if you can pick up a 7870 brand new for $170 then by all means.


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Indeed but with AMD's price cuts a little while ago, the 7950 is hovering just over $300 now. With unparalleled performance once you clock it to 1.2GHz core. Tho if you can pick up a 7870 brand new for $170 then by all means.


Yes I live in the Netherlands, Sapphire 7870 OC'd is like 70 euro's cheaper than standard 7950 or 660 Ti, 70 euro's is around 100 dollars I think.


----------



## paulerxx

How well does the 660ti overclock? I've seen most HD 7870s gain 20% in benchmarks in a lot of cases. (average oc: 1250/1350)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just bought me a 7870 and i was with the same doubt if 660ti or 7870, well went with the amd card and no regrets ''yet''.

The card is at 1200/1350 with 1.2vgpu 24/7. Every game i play feels smooth i play with vsync and haven't seen it below 60fps yet everything max out

3DMark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5510128


----------



## M0HNKE

Well it was either 'Make a new thread and get yelled at for not searching' or bumping something ancient. So here we are. Sorry. Anyways, has anything changed between these 2 cards? Will be purchasing one as soon as my next paycheck gets in.


----------



## M0HNKE

Bump?


----------



## ahlot

So what is the best,I mean the performance of this two cards? not the money


----------



## badtaylorx

get the 7870 tahiti le..... dont even consider the pitcarin.....

@ $250 this is a steal...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484

ohz...uk....howzabout this than....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-013-VX&groupid=701&catid=56

or

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/PowerColor+PCS%2B+Myst.+Edition+Radeon+HD+7870+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BAX7870+2GBD5-2DHPPV3E%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=54322

this one costs a lil' more but looks cooler imo...(same card&cooler tho (pay no mind to the pic with the red pcb))

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Club-3D-HD7870-Graphics-Processors/dp/B00AAAFE7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368914767&sr=8-1&keywords=club3d

holy shiznet...didnt notice how old this thread actually is.....


----------

